# Odd df output



## embien (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, my HDD says it's full but these numbers don't add up:

```
df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2     35G     32G    449M    99%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
procfs         4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
```

Having read the manual and these forums I can't work out where the 2.5G of hard disk have gone. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kpa (Jul 30, 2013)

UFS reserves 8% of the total space for the superuser and df(1) will show 100% used when the normally usable space is full.

From the tunefs(8) manual page:


```
-m minfree
             Specify the percentage of space held back from normal users; the
             minimum free space threshold.  The default value used is 8%.
             Note that lowering the threshold can adversely affect perforâ€
             mance:
```


----------

